# Adding weight to lures



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I have a few shad-type lures that I'd like to try vertical jigging as I would a blade bait for inland lake walleyes. They are kind of flat up and down and somewhat football shaped front to back with two trebles-one forward(bottom) and one near the backend(bottom). They have concaved recesses on top of the nose/mouth area which make them wobble side to side. The eyelet is near the front, concaved area on top of the lures. They are about 2-2.5 in. long. I tried them thru the ice and they were way too light to get an up and down vertical rythym going(they sink too slowly). I'd like to try drilling the middle bottom and putting in some lead but not sure if/or how that will work. Has anyone had any experience with weighting shad type lures?


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I remember seeing a post recently that they took rubber bands and and had them around different areas of the lure. They would attach the different sized weights and change locations to view how the the bait reacted without drilling first. Maybe an idea to try.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I searched the forum(adding weight to lures) and only found two posts(one of which was this one). The other did have some info about adding twist-ties with splitshot to get balance, action, etc. but did not deal with the mechanics of actually "adding the weights". Maybe I'll just experiment-they aren't lures I'd normally use anyway so if I screw them up, no biggie! I did think of possibly adding shot to one of hooks on each of the trebles but it would probably be the one the fish tried to hook itself on and I'd miss the strike. Too bad they don't make "heavy trebles"!! Maybe I should just stick with the blade baits but thought a 'thicker' lure might have more appeal to a hungry 'eye?


----------

